# New hedgie !



## Fuzzyferret8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey everyone !
I'm new on the forum, so hey !
I'm getting my first hedgehog soon. I have read up about hedgehogs and already bought the food and stuff. I'm getting her as soon as I get the cage. I thought the cage I ordered was coming today but strangely only the wheel I ordered from the same store was delivered. So I'll have to wait a few more days  
Anyway, I'm getting a lovely hedgie girl 
Problem, I have no idea what to name her :shock: I'm seriously stuck on her name... 
I was thinking about Mitsu as a name, but I'm not too sure about it. Some of my friends said it sounds like a boy's name. Does anyone have some suggestions ?
Picture of her  :


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome and congrats!

She's adorable! I'm calling her Crinkle in my head, just because I crinkle my nose every time I see her pic. It's just too cute.


----------



## Fuzzyferret8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you ! Crinkle, that's a funny name too !
I've got another picture of her, she's so cute


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! That last picture is AWESOME! :lol: I love it!!
As far as names, start a list. Write down every thing you can think of that you like & the words associated with it. You will be amazed later, at how many things you can come up with!


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your new girl! I think Mitsu is an adorable name. If it makes you feel any better, my little girl's name is Oslo. Talk about a boy's name :lol: We thought she was a boy so we named her and felt bad changing her name, so now her name's Ozzy. If you're worried about it sounding too much like a boy, you can shorten it or call her a nickname!


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

What a little cutie!!! I hope the cage comes soon and names... OOO I love the name Brielle (pronounce Bree L )  good luck


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's adorable  All the names mentioned are great. Just to add another to the list I thought Simone. 

Can't wait to see some more pics when she gets home


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats on your new baby!! She is absolutely adorable  I'm waiting for my baby right now (3 weeks to go!) and I'm pretty sure I'm getting a girl so I have been looking up girls names for daysss haha here are some of the ones I like.. Honey.. Breezy.. Olive.. Ella.. Junebug.. Misty.. Bubbles.. I'll post more as I come across them! And just go to Google and search like "baby girl names" or "pet names" or "unique names" and check out all the different websites!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a precious little baby! You are very lucky!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

shes is sooo cute! cant wait to see more pics


----------



## Fuzzyferret8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
The cage still isn't here. I got the hedgie food I ordered though.
It's hard to wait


----------

